
Layoffs hit Quora - leothekim
https://techcrunch.com/2020/01/23/layoffs-hit-qa-startup-quora/
======
codingslave
Any company that relies on SEO content is basically going to disapear. Google
search and their new NLP technology is just extracting the question and
answers from content like that on Quora, significantly reducing their page hit
volumes. Not only that, other lower ranked content can be verified to be
"true" using neural network based NLP, meaning that the value of content has
gone down.

Google stole the business of quora and trip advisor. They did the hard work of
getting the content.

Google NLP algorithms use quora and trip advisor like training data sets. This
is theft!

My guess is that Yelp is next.

EDIT:

I have no affiliation to those businesses, just that as someone interested in
websites and internet businesses, its clear that its much harder to build a
consumer facing content based website now. The content is simply extracted and
stolen. How can we have a thriving internet when such monopolistic and profit
driven practices stifle innovation and creation on the web?

~~~
plerpin
Have you considered that Quora is failing because it's user-hostile? I do not
visit Quora links on Google because I know it's going to tease me with a
snippet and force me to login.

~~~
to1y
That plus it seems >90% of answers are guerilla advertising

~~~
paultopia
And those two facts are related. Quora actively drives casual users away with
the forced-login behavior. So the only people on Quora are the people with
strong incentives to do so... that is, people who are being paid. Marketeers.

~~~
ci5er
That's interesting. I only "follow" (or whatever they call it) a few people on
Quora, and Quora sends me an email of what some of them have said over the
last two or three days, and I pop over to see what the opinion is about. And,
then, there's already some sort of conversation or fight underway - but
usually pretty light.

Generally, I find Quora to be a pretty "ok" place to have a conversation.
Better than most of Reddit, for sure. (Reddit does have some fantabulous subs
to be sure, but not very many! :-) )

EDIT: HN is good for conversations in threads, although they can veer off
track pretty wildly. Reddit can get pretty vitriolic. You _could_ have a
conversation, but the participants destroy it. Twitter? Fuggedaboutit. Are
there sites I ought to look at where I can have a polite discussion with
people that I may or may not agree with on various topics? [FWIW - Before
2008, Reddit itself was pretty close to this, except for maybe /r/politics]

------
yamrzou
I used to enjoy Quora, but it lost its charm and I quit once my feed became
mostly filled with questions such as:

\- As a software engineer, what makes you roll your eyes every time you hear
it?

\- What did your mother say that made your jaw drop?

\- What can I learn in one minute that will be useful for the rest of my life?

Those open questions just feel clickbait-y, with no real value added.

I occasionally see questions similar to the last one on HN (for example:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21913129](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21913129)),
it’s OK once in a while, but I hope it doesn’t become the norm. I think the HN
userbase’s mindset and strong moderation guarantees that for now.

~~~
flomo
At one point years ago I signed-up for Quora, and the question feed was filled
with stuff like:

* Did Picard violate the Prime Directive in TNG S6E13?

* If five ninjas attacked you, how you would you physically defeat them?

* Here's the intellectual take on Spiderman fighting Batman, do you agree?

* Men who have dated supermodels, what was it like?

I thought it was supposed to be a somewhat serious site but it obviously
wasn't. I don't think I ever went back. Perhaps the whole point was just a
glorified PHP BBS, with a nice theme, better seo, and SV in-crowd early
adopters. I never got it.

~~~
ralfd
> Did Picard violate the Prime Directive in TNG S6E13

I know you typed that randomly, but for anyone wondering:

> Geordi La Forge falls in love with a woman accused of murder in an isolated
> communication relay station. The Enterprise crew investigates the crime, the
> only other suspect is a Klingon officer who frequently visited the station.
> > In 2019, ScreenRant ranked it the ninth worst episode of Star Trek: The
> Next Generation based on IMDB ratings, which was 6.1 out of 10 at that
> time.[3] They were critical of the Klingon subplot and described Geordi as a
> sexual predator.[3]

> If five ninjas attacked you, how you would you physically defeat them?

Don’t let them circle you?

> Here's the intellectual take on Spiderman fighting Batman, do you agree?

Batman would win. Bruce Wayne is smart and has a bat cave and Peter Parker is
just a junior intern at buzzfeed.

> Men who have dated supermodels, what was it like?

I would click that

------
irjustin
I've said it in a few other posts but post WeWork, a lot of the big D, E, F
companies are expected to hit profitability/break-even soon.

Some other threads are talking about Google stealing a lot of the content.
That's definitely true for weather, flights, but things like long form content
is still long form. I would argue these layoffs aren't a function of the
GMachine at work, but more generally all the big tech firms with lofted
valuations are being 'called in'. Every week, I see at least 1 large name
running lay offs here on HNews.

The bubble at the 1B+ vals has started to correct. Firms are expecting people
to prove their worth. Lots of times this means IPO and then trading on a
multiple of earnings. Many of these guys aren't even near net positive so it's
very scary.

I expect 2020 to be the year startups have a lot of trouble at the Series C.

~~~
droopyEyelids
This feels insightful. I work for a big tech company (not faang) and we're
doing a bunch of insane cost cutting bullshit and we've had a hiring freeze
for maybe 10 months now.

It's interesting to see the inside view but see that none of it hits the
financial press, or even the analyst stuff like seeking alpha.

~~~
Balgair
Keep notes? I'm sure I'm not the only one on here that would love to
compare/contrast what you are going through with what the rest of us have as
well.

------
arexxbifs
> a 10-year-old question-and-answer startup

Has the word "startup" simply replaced "company"? I'm thinking we should at
least draw the line at a full decade.

~~~
txcwpalpha
I have recently interviewed at one of the largest, oldest educational
institutions in the US, and also interviewed at one of the largest tech
companies in the world. Both of them used the phrase “want to work at a
startup?” in the job descriptions and both hiring manager said something along
the lines of “we have a great startup culture”.

At this point the word is meaningless to me. If anything I have noticed that
“we are like a startup” is really code for “we are incredibly disorganized and
chaotic but for some reason we are proud of it.” Any time something went wrong
with one of these companies (was late to a meeting, forgot to attach something
to an email, etc) the excuse was "sorry, that's just how it is working at a
startup haha!"

~~~
ryguytilidie
I do consulting and have worked with clients ranging from 3 person seed stage
startups to Intel and Nike, so pretty much the whole spectrum.

Really the only difference to me is that startup executives treat your time
like it doesn't matter, 100% of the time. At bigger companies, we will
schedule a meeting and talk about something. Many of my small inexperienced
clients just send Slack messages one after the other at 6PM on a Friday that
make no sense and clearly have no thought behind them beyond "this worked for
my friends startup, lets try the same thing!!"

It just feels like 95% of startup founders I meet nowadays are so
scatterbrained they can't communicate and will certainly never prepare for
anything, all while expecting their employees to always be 100% prepared.

~~~
Balgair
Today I learned: My father is a start-up exec.

------
manigandham
Quora is a site that is somehow successful despite its product development
decisions. They seem to constantly make the site and community worse with
every update.

There's still a decent amount of amazing valuable answers from real verified
experts but the experience of using it is horrendous and I've completely
stopped trying to write anything anymore.

~~~
sokoloff
I can't decide whether I hope that whoever decided that iOS Safari users on
Quora would get a blocking "F you; use our mobile app" experience after
scrolling a short distance is included in the layoffs or will be allowed to
stay on and continue the destruction of the company.

~~~
gnicholas
Yeah, do you want them to take that stratagem to their next company/product?

------
zerkten
Like others I'm amazed that Quora still exists. In my experience it's
accessible to people outside the programming bubble, but eschewed a lot of
deliberate choices that StackOverflow made back in the early days. The result
is that it's more of a question and opinion site, than a question and answer
site.

There isn't anything wrong with this differentiation in some ways, but it has
driven the company further down the SEO path and they don't seem to have tried
other things. It feels like SO has built up a recruiting business, tried many
times to get their Q&A software into companies with varying success, really
managed the costs of their business, and invited public scrutiny of their
tech. I can only imagine how much Quora are hemorrhaging from running costs
and bad tech choices.

------
kinkora
Not sure if a bit of confirmation bias on my side but seems like there is a
recent big uptick of layoffs at Silicon Valley companies? Popular ones like
Quora, TripAvisor, Ebay, Mozilla, Uber, 23andMe, etc we hear about but among
my own network, i am even hearing it from smaller startups & businesses.

Just wondering if it is just me but I am surmising that it seems to indicate a
wider systematic.. issue? Maybe issue is not the word for it. Symptom is
probably a better description and it feels we are at the precipitous of an
incoming storm/crunch/etc.

Please tell me I am imagining things.

Edit: I guess my question is more are all these layoffs an indicator of an
incoming recession or is it something more nefarious like the big tech (FAANG)
are taking steps to widen their positions while they are still in a "strong"
position to do so (e.g. google).

~~~
Mathnerd314
The Fed is pumping money, the yield curve inverted, job openings are
flat/declining, people have been predicting recession for 2 years... the
precise date of an actual recession is not declared until long after the fact,
but I certainly wouldn't bet on the recession not having started already. And
there are strong political reasons to avoid any mention of recession, so we
might see economic indicators getting distorted in the coming months.

~~~
codyb
Alternatively

The fed is ensuring liquidity in the overnight markets via short term loans
which are paid back the next day (no one seems to know why there’s less
liquidity there, could be higher asset values require greater liquid reserves,
or some form of capital outflow tightening usd liquidity due to the strength
of the dollar, or something else?)

Unemployment is exceeding low, which means more jobs are filled, which means
there are less job postings.

People have been predicting doom since the dawn of mankind and sometimes
they’re right.

Not sure about the yield curve enough to offer any explanation or even what it
means when you say it’s inverted.

Not sure who’s right or what signs are meaningful. Dimension reduction of a
search space is a difficult problem. Lots of times people see what they want
to see.

I can’t help but just throw my hands up these days and go back to ViM, if it
was Vegas I’d split my money fifty fifty on doom and gloom and outstanding
success.

~~~
arkadiyt
> no one seems to know why there’s less liquidity there

It's because JPMorgan Chase and friends think there is too much risk of
intraday bankruptcy right now and no one wants to be left hanging on their
loan.

~~~
o-__-o
here's an interesting thought experiment.. what happens to your loan when your
bank goes bankrupt ?

~~~
rswail
Your loan is an asset of the bank. The administrators or liquidators of the
bank can sell that asset to someone else.

Or the entire bank can be purchased/merged in which case your loan becomes an
asset on the purchaser's balance sheet.

Bankruptcy doesn't mean "all bets are off".

------
rossdavidh
Years ago, I would occasionally answer a question on Quora, which usually
seemed like a real question from a person trying to figure something out (for
example, software career questions).

In recent years, oddly, even the questions seem fake, as if somebody somewhere
is being paid to come up with questions. Why would I spend time to answer if
not even the person asking seems to really care? Perhaps, I am not the only
one to stop seeing the point in Quora a while ago.

~~~
manigandham
That's because they started paying people to post questions, which is
completely absurd since the real value is in the answers.

Unfortunately, as predicted by pretty much everyone, it led to a massive
influx of generic, repetitive, and trivial questions spammed endlessly to the
top writers who have now stopped contributing. Most questions are just spam
sinkholes in an endless battle by fake accounts for top position.

------
cmpolis
I used to be quite active on Quora, but have noticed a decline in content and
ux quality - seems like they are trying to 'growth hack' in a way that is not
benefiting users, e.g.:

\- Links to other questions open in new tabs

\- Most content is not shown unless you login, they are really trying to push
being logged in and their mobile app

\- Answers with images seem to be ranked higher (even if poor quality)

\- Clickbait-y questions and answers

I hope they can return to quality since in the beginning it was such a great
resource - it was awesome to be able to get answers from domain experts,
celebrities, etc... and the site was very usable.

~~~
gnicholas
The ads are also very well-disguised, as if they were native content. I
understand they’re trying to stay alive, but at some point you end up driving
people away.

------
whalesalad
It's genuinely hard to believe that Quora is still running.

~~~
city41
I get where you're coming from. But I have to admit, I read my Quora digest
email really often. I'm impressed how often I not only click through to read
an answer, but enjoy the answer and find it valuable.

Quora definitely does some questionable things nowadays, but I'd also argue
they are still getting some key things right too.

~~~
solveit
The difference I'm seeing in the comments seems to be between actual Quora
users and people who just keep stumbling on Quora via search. My impression is
that Quora does well at tailoring content for its users while being
obnoxiously aggressive about getting non-users to sign up.

~~~
rahidz
Sounds very similar to Pinterest; a spammy clickbait-ridden excuse for a
website serving only to deceive you when you search for products or images for
non-users, or an amazing tool you can use to categorize all the things, and
find inspiration for similar items for users.

------
Andrew_nenakhov
Say what you want about how bad Quora content is, Quora has the most engaging
email digest I ever knew.

Every day they send me an email with some answers on topics I'm interested in,
and I can't help but click on 6-8 of them from EACH email. The median CTR in
any other of email digests recieved by me is zero.

~~~
panorama
I had the same interaction but one day their algorithm flubbed and sent me a
question that had very obvious Avengers: Endgame spoilers in the title. I had
to unsubscribe after that.

~~~
Andrew_nenakhov
But you should have seen Endgame on the first weekend it was released! /s

------
yalogin
I used to be on the side of “why do we need Quora” camp but over the last few
years I see that they have some really good content that no one else has,
particularly content about obscure questions that wiki is not meant for. So I
end up visiting often. The problem is they don’t have a way to monetize the
content. They can only survive on cash so long.

------
qrowaway
The team at Quora is really strong. Many ex-Quorans have gone on to start
their own really successful companies.

If you or someone you know is affected, feel free to use this spreadsheet:
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Hk4REpHkCCTS74MGGRNR...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Hk4REpHkCCTS74MGGRNRHX1kQPEls4_vseUbul9dYW4/edit#gid=0)

------
svbolo
Companies like Quora should provide at least three or six months of severance
in cases of layoffs. There's no reason they can't. They surely knew three or
six months in advance that they would likely be making this move.

As startup workers, we should shame loudly and publicly companies that don't
provide sufficient severance packages. It's the difference between causing a
slight disturbance in worker's lives and potentially huge financial hardship.

(Of course all employees should have a financial reserve. The fact is many
people don't though. And even if they do, it hurts a lot to make them burn it
down.)

Someone should make a blacklist of startups that did layoffs without
sufficient severance. Maybe I'll get around to it.

~~~
dehrmann
You should should loudly at the state of California for still paying a max of
$450 per week for unemployment.

If you're playing the startup game, you're trading job security and pay for
potential upside. I know people who've been burnt just as bad as a layoff
because the company got sold for scraps. Don't expect big company benefits out
of a startup; that's not how the game works.

------
cletus
Better title: Quora still inexplicably exists 8 years after its irrelevance
became apparent.

You know, good news story.

~~~
aguyfromnb
> _You know, good news story._

You're missing the forest for the trees.

It's Quora. It's Softbank imploding. It's WeWork. It's Wag. It's Uber. It's
Tesla. It's Doordash. It's Lyft. It's Casper. It's 23andme. It's Digital
Ocean. It's Mozilla.

Who knows what the financials of the giant private companies actually look
like?

This is classic late economic cycle: the companies still _appear_ to be
succesful, but the fundamentals are shifting.

~~~
greglindahl
Did you intend to include public companies on your list?

------
kyleomalley
Is it time to revive fuckedcompany.com yet?

~~~
jacques_chester
Is it ever not?

------
mancerayder
Can they accidentally delete the breadcrumbs of questions I read, which they
appear to keep about me, on the way out? Initially I loved Quora and
participated, but some magic default setting toggle changed and suddenly I'd
get emailed about something I clicked on due to a Google search result which
took me to a Quora question or answer - pre-authenticated of course.

Most of that is my fault, but now that info is available someplace forever.

------
thr0w__4w4y
Quora used to be OK, many years ago. I wrote a few detailed technical answers
about C, C++ and embedded programming.

Then it basically became GeoCities or MySpace or whatever. Garbage, filled
with ads and posters shilling their services and goods, just yucky. Plus, as
others have mentioned, doing a simple search, going over to quora, and then
being forced to login.

~~~
erikpukinskis
I stopped using it when they pulled the same “you can read this public user-
provided comment, but if you want to read the NEXT one, you need to log in”
shit that Facebook does.

------
city41
In the past few days, Quora, EBay, 23 and Me and TripAdvisor all announced
layoffs. Coincidence or early sign of something bigger?

~~~
rossdavidh
My thoughts exactly. Two scenarios: \- the WeWork IPO-that-wasn't has caused
most VC's to decide that you really need to demonstrate profitability before
you can IPO, which is when they get paid, so lots of companies are now doing
layoffs instead of just getting more VC money \- or, the economy (which hasn't
had a real recession in a long time, since not even 2011 was quite a
recession) is just due for a recession and tech startups are the canary
telling us this is so

~~~
aguyfromnb
> _the WeWork IPO-that-wasn 't has caused most VC's to decide that you really
> need to demonstrate profitability before you can IPO,_

That's a polite way to put it.

I'd say the WeWork IPO-that-wasn't was the _public_ saying don't foist your
shit on us. How many VC bagholders are now sitting on "billions of dollars" in
meaningless paper gains based on nothing but SoftBank's and others nonsense
valuations?

------
tempsy
Working at a company where the founder is so wealthy from a past exit can be
really frustrating because they have little financial incentive to be running
the company in a way that is in the best interest of the common shareholder
(e.g. employees).

------
blackrock
Quora’s web page restrictions were always annoying.

You can search for something from Google, and the site allows you to view the
page. Then the page suggests other links, and when you click on it, it forces
you to sign in.

The trick is to copy that link, and open the page in a new incognito window.

I don’t know why they did it this way, but it’s thoroughly annoying, and I try
to avoid visiting the site if I can. And I roll my eyes whenever that site
comes up in a search result.

~~~
jaclaz
Or, add a question mark at the end of the Url and refresh.

------
mhh__
There is some really good content on Quora (by which I mean good writers, and
even some war criminals...) but they need beating into shape.

------
LZ_Khan
I don't understand what's going on with Quora. It used to be full of
insightful answers that improved the quality of my life. But now my feed is
cluttered with clickbait's being recommended by random people saying "Good
article." and -- just in general -- very low quality answers written by people
without experience and who fail to back up their claims with evidence. It's
become a big source of frustration reading these "verbal vomit" answers and
trying to sort through the misinformation.

Whoever the ML engineers on the recommendation stack were.. really fucked up
imo.

------
Priem19
"Layoffs hit techcrunch" will be next: uMatrix has prevented the following
page from loading:
[https://guce.advertising.com/collectIdentifiers?sessionId=3_...](https://guce.advertising.com/collectIdentifiers?sessionId=3_cc-
session_a7ec9796-3f8a-4bd0-806a-953f55eac9f5)

~~~
commandlinefan
They hijacked my back button, may be why.

------
edoceo
A few days ago a search about CNAMES landed me on a Quora page which I quickly
left. Like a fool I wasn't incognito. And less than 24h later I got an email
from Q to highlight other stale and incorrect information on their site.

Creepy and bad.

Unfortunate that layoffs don't start with upper management.

------
njsubedi
Personally I love reading some answers on Quora. But it's not because of
Quora; the answer could be on any other site. I tried Quora Ads and lost some
money only to discover that the returns are comparatively the worst among all
the channels we tried, and off by several folds. That takes me and my money
off of Quora Ads. If the company wants to monetize by selling ads, they should
probably spend time making the advertisers' experience better. Because at the
end of the day the advertisers are the people who are paying them.

Disclaimer: I didn't write this to badmouth or (un)recommend them. I am only
curious if other people's experience is the same.

------
xenospn
There used to be quite a few very interesting and insightful people who
answered questions over there. These days it's all people trying to
shamelessly self-promote with very low quality answers, something Quora should
have banned a long time ago.

~~~
lkschubert8
I'd be surprised if that wasn't a decent chunk of their traffic.

------
gumby
I don't understand why Quora had so many employees. I don't intend to harsh on
them: I literally don't understand their business.

To my naïve understanding: they have an authentication system, a moderately
high throughput CMS with a search engine, and...? + User-generated content.
OK, some DevOps people, some people who negotiate with the CDNs. They seem
pretty snappy so some serious work presumably went into the back end, but
still. WhatsApp had only 50 people!

What am I completely missing here? why did they have 200 people?

------
cryptica
IMO these types of companies never had a future. They only succeeded because
of monetary inflation in the corporate sphere due to ultra-low interest rates.

If the interest repayment on a bank loan is less than 2%, then it means that
any business which can make more than 2% profit on their activities is
profitable. But do such businesses deserve to exist? The Fed sets the interest
rate so they decide what kind of business is profitable and is allowed to
exist.

It's obvious why the current economy has benefited tech companies that operate
at high scale with ultra-low or close to 0 profit margins.

------
cryptozeus
California Employment Development Department said the company had not filed
the type of notice that is required for mass layoffs, suggesting the cuts in
the state involve fewer than 50 employees.

------
seek3r00
“We need to reduce our burn rate to a sustainable level from which we can
focus on pursuing the mission and growing the business over the long term.”.
The question is: what mission?

------
tima101
We talked to Quora's CEO about 2 years ago about premium content and
alternative business models, including subscription.

There was no interest at the time and advertising was a sole focus for
business model.

CEO never followed up.

Sad.

------
haonipige
It's surprising to me that they just started layoff this year. This "startup"
will come to an end because of its arrogance.

------
m0zg
Seems like a pretty solid wave of layoffs as of late. Harbinger of startup
doom? Temporary correction?

------
winkeyless
So they overestimated what Quora really could be and burned way more money? Or
is Google suffocating smaller tech companies?

Content curation doesn’t scale as well as search algorithms. It reminds me of
Yahoo and other portals who relies on editorial staffs (not meant it in a bad
way).

------
walkingolof
This is an honest question, what is Quoras business model? It feels like a
traditional forum.

------
davidtranjs
Quora used to be my favorite place to find interesting answers. Now the site
is filled with marketers. It's mystery for me how the site still show up on
Google every time I need to search something.

------
rawoke083600
Gheesh... First Uber, DigitalOcean, 23AndMe... and now Quora

------
pcurve
is layoff announcement becoming more frequent recently?

------
bronz
burn rate? so they are still running on vc? i guess it doesnt surprise me.
they arent the worst thing to get massive vc. i will be very entertaining to
see when the next recession hits and all these shitty companies dry up
overnight. and it will be nice to have fewer arrogant tech peoples around who
only have money because of misguided investors who have more money than sense.

------
Phanyxx
I knew Quora’s time was up when they sent me a partner program email. It
devolved into “yahoo answers” very quickly after that.

------
TruffleLabs
“Quora, a 10-year-old question-and-answer startup”

Companies that are ten years old are no longer startups.

“IBM, a 109-year-old software & services startup, will enhance the red carpet
livestream with Grammy Insights with Watson this Sunday at the Staples Center
in Los Angeles."

;)

------
cryptozeus
Do we know how many ? News is useless unless its more than 10%

------
RickJWagner
Quora layoffs just before peak election season?

I did not see that one coming.

------
jonplackett
Why are Tech Crunch highjacking my back button?

------
luhego
Quora was a good product. I remember the first time I used it, I was amazed by
the quality of their answers. Even Jordan Peterson betseller book was based on
a Quora answer. Sadly, they decided to focus on questions instead. Now, it's
filled with garbage questions and it is just slightly better than Yahoo
answers.

------
celticmusic
is it really a startup if it's been around 10 years?

------
hiram112
According to the article, the number of layoffs is unknown (though I assume
we'll know shortly since they're required by law to report it in California).
They have approximately 200 employees, it also mentioned.

According to a quick search, they were certified for 57 H1B visas. You read
that right: 57 employees, in just 2019, of an approximate 200 person
workforce, are foreigners that CEO D'Angelo claimed he was required to hire
because he could not find US workers.

It looks like another 50 or so in the previous two years.

So half their employees are foreigners? How many US citizens are being laid
off?

Some of these jobs, according the Department of Labor's data, are paying as
low as $60K... in Mountain View.

Truly disgusting that this company is abusing the system like this. A fair
punishment for these companies, along with all their visas being immediately
revoked and a massive fine to discourage others, would be for the executive
board to be forced to move their company to S. Asia, since apparently that's
where their talent pool originates. If they aren't willing to hire US workers,
they shouldn't be allowed to enjoy the infrastructure, laws, capital markets,
etc. that are provided by US taxpayers.

* ReportH1BAbuse@uscis.dhs.gov

* [https://www.myvisajobs.com/Visa-Sponsor/Quora/1096469.htm](https://www.myvisajobs.com/Visa-Sponsor/Quora/1096469.htm)

* [https://h1bsalary.online/extended_lca_data.php?LCADataID=781...](https://h1bsalary.online/extended_lca_data.php?LCADataID=7815163)

